# Cake yeast vs dry instant yeast?



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

A recent Cook's Illustrated did an article on yeasts. I am wondering what you use and why. Which do you like better. In your own experience, is there a flavor, texture, etc. difference? What are the best places (in your town) to look for cake yeast? (I know... you can order from King Arthur's.)


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

cchiu,
I use dry instant yeast because it's easy to store, works like the dickens and keeps a long time without ill effects. As far as flavor I find that comes from the proofing and weather or not you use a sponge or sour.

I buy a two pound bag and keep the unused portion in covered plastic containers. 

I also have a cesspool waste system and I send some yeast down the drain every month. This keeps the system organically working.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Unused portion stays in the cooler.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

M Brown...I just knew there we're benefits to dry yeast....Gotta keep the pipes clean.








cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Never heard of that.

I use dry yeast, and believe that there truly is no difference in the final product, whether you use dry or fresh.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

You can either use a small amout of the liquid to slurry your yeast and add it later or in the case of some advaced instant yeast products, you can add directly to the dough. I like to develope the dough with the yeast and wait on the salt to give the yeast a chance to get a good start in the bowl.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Cchiu,

Do you know the results of the tests the did? I'm curious to hear what they had to say on yeast.


Thanks


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

I'm curious---did the Cook's article say what the best yeast was?


----------

